# Sticky  Mapping Out IBS, Symptoms, Meds and More



## administrator

*Mapping Out IBS, Symtpms, Meds and More*-- For new members to jump start and experienced members for quick reference​
The purpose of this thread, as indicated in the title and the subtitle, is to map out the wealth of information here on this site so that new members may find it easier to find the symptoms of, the diagnostic criteria/tests and treatment/medication for IBS, and how to tell IBS from other diseases that share some similar symptoms as well as how to deal with social/affective issues associate with IBS (such as anxiety and depression). More experienced members may also benefit from this list by using it as a quick reference. This list is, however, not intended to diagnose anyone. If you have not been diagnosed by a doctor, we strongly recommend that you see a (GI) doctor and obtain a proper diagnosis, as self-diagnosis very often leads to more worries and doubts and may mask what a disease truly is. Please also note that this list is by no means complete. You may be taking a medication that is very effective for you which is not listed on here. Please discuss with your doctor before adopting a new medication and/or treatment.Below are the mapping itself:*IBS at a glance:*


*Symptoms *(in juxtaposition with IBD and GERD): http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/symptoms.shtml
 
*Diagnositc criteria*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/diagnosis.shtml
Medical tests: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/tests.shtml
 
Forum to discuss tests: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=21
 

 
*General treatment guidelines*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/treatment.shtml
List of commonly used medications (very long page, please scroll down and pass the ad, too): http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/medications.shtml
 
Personal symptoms/food journal: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Journal.pdf
 

 

*IBS Treatments:* http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=58


*Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy* (Mike's IBS 100 CD's) -- please take a look at the pinned threads, they are very informative and encouraging: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9
 
*Diarrhea specific prescriptions* [lotronex (alosetron), zofran (ondansetron), kytril (granisetron), remeron (mirtazapine)]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=30
 
*Constipation specific prescriptions* [linzess (linaclotide), amitiza (lubiprostone)]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...&s=&f=4
 
*Prescription antidepressants, antispsasmodics, and antidiarrheals* [cymbalta (duloxetine), elavil (amitriptyline), tofranil (imipramine), aventyl/allegron (nortriptyline), norpramin (desipramine), prozac (fluoxetine), paxil (paroxetine), zyban (buproprion), effexor (venlafaxine), sinequan (doxepin), dicetel (pinaverium bromide), bentyl/bentylol (dicyclomine), buscopan/levbid/levsin/nulev (hyoscyamine, lomotil (diphenoxylate)]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=35
 
*Probiotics *[Align (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), Digestive Advantage IBS, and VSL#3, as well as Culturelle]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=40
 
*Over The Counter (OTC) products* [Benefiber (partially hydrolyzed guar gum), Calcium, Citrucel (methylcellulose), Equalactin (calcium polycarbophil), Imodium, (loperamide), Mintrol (peppermint oil), Metamucil/Perdiem/Prodiem (psyllium), pepto-bismol (bismuth subsalicylate)]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=22
 
*Dietary *[including but not limited to dietary supplements, vitamins, recipes]: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=19
 

*Other Diseases that May Share Some Similar Symptoms with IBS (But Are NOT IBS)*:



 

*GERD*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=25
 
*Fibromyalgia (FMS) and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS)*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...&s=&f=3
 
*Appendicitis*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91292
 
*SIBO (Bacteria Overgrowth) *http://www.siboinfo.com/
 
*Colon cancer*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cancer/DS00035 (Mayo Clinic); http://coloncancer.about.com/od/cancerprev...er_Symptoms.htm (About.com -- symptoms [alone] are poor predictors of colon cancer)
 
*Ovarian cancer*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91356
 
*Ovarian cysts*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ovarian-c...ECTION=symptoms
 
*Endometriosis*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/endometri...ECTION=symptoms (Mayo Clinic)
 
*Levator Syndrome*: http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/373/main.html (healthscout)
 
*Pancreatic Insufficiency*
 
Difference between this and IBS: http://www.medhelp.org/forums/gastro/archive/458.html
 
Medical tests: http://www.labtestsonline.org/understandin...ic_insuf-2.html
 

 

Due to the fact that our recent threads are lost and our sister sites are presently offline, these following are temporarily outside links:


*Thyroid diseases*:
Hyperthyoidism: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hyperthyroidism/DS00344
 
Hypothyoidism: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyro...ECTION=symptoms
 

 
*Graves Disease*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/graves-di...ECTION=symptoms
 
*Clostridium Difficile (C.Diff) and Antibiotic Associated Diarrhea*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/c-diffici...ECTION=symptoms
 
*Celiac Disease*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/celiac-di...ECTION=symptoms
 
*Diverticulitis*: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diverticu...ECTION=symptoms ; http://www.medicinenet.com/diverticulosis/article.htm
 
*Chronic pain and chronic abdomenal pain*:
What is it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_funct..._abdominal_pain
 
When is the pain serious enough to require dr. visits (ibsgroup.org in site link): http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=89786
 

 
*Emetophobia*: http://www.emetophobia.org/
 

*Social Issues Living with IBS* (relationships, work, school, anxiety and depression): http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=49


*Explaining IBS to non-IBSers* (in English): http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdf
 
In 3 other languages (4 orthographies):
 
Swedish: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs_Swedish.pdf
 
German: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs_German.pdf
 
Chinese simplified: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs...-simplified.pdf
 
Chinese traditional: http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs...traditional.pdf
 

[*]*Deeling with relationships*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=50


Various: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88233
 
Dating: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=92750
 
Friendship: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88662
 

[*]*Working and career*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=51


Dealing with workplace relationship and employee rights: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88075
 

[*]*Going to school*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=52[*]*Managing anxiety and depression*: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...amp;s=&f=31


Crisis resources: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=71753
 
How to recognize a crisis (for family/friends/employers who care): http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91719
 

[/list]


----------

